# Hello



## Zeno (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am considering buying a TT and will have questions. Before asking them I thought I would introduce myself.

I live in Switzerland, I am older than the average for TT owners (according to Audis demographics blurb). I am from the UK originally, but left nearly 20 years ago. I am not a brilliant driver, but have driven at Thruxton, Magny Cours, Spa Francorchamps and the NÃ¼rburgring Nordschliefe (including a lap mit Sabine Schmidtz in the 'ring Taxi) in my own car (except for Thruxton).

I am a bit of a car nut, and have found these specialist forums useful for discovering true facts and figures from real users as opposed to sales blurb often misquoted by uninterested sales people. Having used them before I understand that often the emphasis is on the negative, but recognise that this is natural as people tend to write about problems and not "oh I had no problems with my car today" (which would truly be a bad indicator).

And yes I will use the search function before I ask my questions

Phillip


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,I haven't had any problems with the car today :wink:


----------

